# In Defense Of DreadFleet



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

So, Dread Fleet seems to getting alot of undeserved bashing, it's really frustrating as it's so pointless, so being the kind gentleman o fortune I am I thought I would refute this needless anti-dreadfleet sentiment and just get this off my chest (I'm behind a keyboard so you cannot hurt me).

The main criticisms seem to be these:

1) It takes resources away from Armybooks/Codice's/new models etc

This is just rank stupidity because we have no way of knowing whether it's true or not. We don't what GW full resources are, how much time/money they spent on it and whether it has actually used fantasy and 40k resources. In fact, on tuesday's Whats New Today blog John Blanche said they worked in isolation from the rest of the studio - this imply's that, initially at least, it was done outside of studio resources thereby further rubbishing this argument.

2) It's not Warhammer Quest/Man O War 2/BloodBowel

This is just wrong. You can't critisce it for not being quest or something. That doesn't make any sense. They may even come in the future and it's good that GW did something new.

3) Price. Yes £70 is alot of money but that doesn't mean Dread Fleet is too much or poor value. You're getting a complete game here, everything is in the box. The wealth of content is huge, everything from dice and gaming aids to a lavish seascape mat and a full-colour rulebook with a dozen scenarios packed full of artwork and featuring new background material and even 34 amazing Citadel Miniatures. It's a bargain.

Ahh, that feels better. So, anyone agree or disagree - and why?

PS Sorry if this is in the wrongplace - but where should threads about Dread Fleet go?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i agree with you and have ordered mine already, i cant wait to get hold of the ships and start to paint , and also i love the fact that the ships are actually quite big.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so tempted to get it, although I dont think I can afford it. I love the idea of being a chaos pirate.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The only real problem I have apart from the price is that despite being called dread fleet you'd have to buy multiple boxes to get an actual fleet as GW have said it's a 1 off release so they probably won't release other ships.
The models look nice and I expect the gameplay is ok but if they had kept the same scale as man o war atleast there would be other ships available, as it is now it's really a case of either 1 on 1 or allies rather than a proper fleet game.
Obviously if GW do support it further then my only complaint will be cost but as that's fairly standard from GW it's not really a complaint anymore just an observation.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> The only real problem I have apart from the price is that despite being called dread fleet you'd have to buy multiple boxes to get an actual fleet as GW have said it's a 1 off release so they probably won't release other ships.
> The models look nice and I expect the gameplay is ok but if they had kept the same scale as man o war atleast there would be other ships available, as it is now it's really a case of either 1 on 1 or allies rather than a proper fleet game.
> Obviously if GW do support it further then my only complaint will be cost but as that's fairly standard from GW it's not really a complaint anymore just an observation.


neil your fleet is in the box, your either the good fleet or the evil fleet, man o war models would be pointless as the games is playable with only the models in the box, no need to release any more models or collect any more models , whats in the box is all you need.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I agree with Abomination for the most part. The first part of taking away resources is total bollocks as he's pointed out GW would have allocated a seperate budget and a seperate team for it. No time or money would have been taken from the 40K/Fantasy developement for it. The price being a problem is also rubbish.... Look at it this way at its most basic. Your getting 10, highly detailed ship models for £7 each. Then when you do add in everything else like teh seascape cloth, the full colour rulebooks, the stacks of cards, the scenery etc... The price is very justifyable.

However, as for it not being Quest, Man o' War etc... thats where I disagree. See.. Quest etc. Are like Space Hulk, a known quantity with a known fanbase who know exactly what the game is and what it'll be like so they'll instantly know if they want it or now. Dread Fleet however, is a complete unknown.. appart from one vid, and a rather poor 1 turn battle report we know nothing about its gameplay. And, as I'm sure you agree.. how the game plays is the main reason for buying it. If gameplay sucks, your never going to want to play it, or be very annoyed you've wasted your money. 

If this game had been Quest, just look at the number of people saying it would have been a no-brainer instant buy, compared to the number that are qubbling and uming and ahhing over if this game is going to be worth getting or not. From a purely sales point of veiw, if your not going to have demo copies, or instore sales, or continued support, its far smarter to release something that people know and want, rather then taking a shot in the dark with something new. Now, i'm not saying that it couldn't pay off and proove us all wrong... but ask anyone here and I'm sure you'll get 10 times as many people saying they'd defiantely buy Quest as compared to those that will defiantely buy Dread Fleet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i agree that quest would have been a good release, and it may still happen, if you had asked me three years ago if we would see the return of all in one boxed games from GW i would have bet my left nut on the answer of no. 
This is quite a brave move by GW, most other companies are doing there best to copy GW's core games and models in a vain hope of stealing some of GW's market share and GW have the balls to take a risk on expanding into something a bit different, hats off to them i say.
hopefully we will see some of the great work done on this game seeping through in to Warhammer range, maybe some Araby models?


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree Warhammer Quest would have been more popular and sold more - but that's not something you can critzice Dread Fleet for - that's a GW critscm. Personally I am thrilled by this release. I love ships and navel warefare (both modern and historical) and I love Warhammer Fantasy. Dread Fleet fuses the two together brilliantly. The models look amazing, the sea mat looks great and even the rulebook looks sweet.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

The only reason it's a limited release is that otherwise it wouldn't sell. Same with Space Hulk. At my local store there were a few boxes around for over 6 months after it was released, and I think they only disappeared after someone realized how much money they could make reselling them on eBay.

And now it's basically dead. No surprise since only a small number of people got it and it didn't get any support or anything.

If games like this weren't one-offs and got more support, expansions and such, more people would buy them.

I'm not going to get it, though. It's just another super-expensive board game that will only get played occasionally.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The artwork for Dreadfleet really looks stunning. Some of the best I've seen from GW artists. Also I dispute the fact it wouldn't sell if it was limited. Maybe it might not sell as well but despite what the internet thinks in the real world there are lots of people eagerly anticipating this.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

You know i can't help saying this....

"I sunk your battle ship Count Chocola!!"

But on topic the Vampire Ships look pretty sweet, Not so much the empire though.....er.. i mean..."Pirate"


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

eyescrossed said:


> ...
> Same with Space Hulk.
> ...
> And now it's basically dead.
> ...



Yes, that's why me and the boys have been playing Space Hulk since 1989 I guess. Very dead ...


On topic ... Dreadfleet sure looks sweet, but I would've preferred a game where you'd command an actual fleet related to one the WHFB races. Sure, we have the _'good'_ vs. _'evil'_ fleet thingy, but nothing like Plague Fleet you know ... Sending forth your armada of highly contagious nurgle vileness. Or an all empire fleet, etc. etc.

Well, maybe if I've got some money to spare come Christmas time ... _*shrugs*_


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Abomination said:


> BloodBowel


You should really see a doctor about that...


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

> On topic ... Dreadfleet sure looks sweet, but I would've preferred a game where you'd command an actual fleet related to one the WHFB races. Sure, we have the 'good' vs. 'evil' fleet thingy, but nothing like Plague Fleet you know ... Sending forth your armada of highly contagious nurgle vileness. Or an all empire fleet, etc. etc.


That was my earlier point, although probably written better than mine.
I don't wan't a collection of either good or evil races, especially as fluff wise most of the allied contingent don't like each other much. 

I would have prefered 2 seperate races with differing ships than the mishmash you have in the box at least if they kept the same scale as man o war you could cross over the ships.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I have already ordered it and think it looks good.
Judging from the blogs this doesn't seem like an executive decision to start making a board game, just a few employees at first who eventually presented it to superiors who authorized a full release. So that's why it's not quest.
And also if this game were "vampires vs empire" I wouldn't buy it. I like the other races beside those (I want my silversteel juggernaut!). The way it is now it appeals to a wider audience, they would only have full fleets of each race if they were doing a man-o war remake.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well I think Dreafleet may be around for a while not selling.... My local one man store is getting 16 copies of it. Space Hulk, they only got 6...


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Sworn Radical said:


> Yes, that's why me and the boys have been playing Space Hulk since 1989 I guess. Very dead ...


That's why I said basically. I also doubt you and "the boys" are the majority of people who bought any editions of Space Hulk.

Oh right, that's because you're _not_. Tons of people have a set of it and 95% of them are gathering dust.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

eyescrossed said:


> That's why I said basically. I also doubt you and "the boys" are the majority of people who bought any editions of Space Hulk.
> 
> Oh right, that's because you're _not_. Tons of people have a set of it and 95% of them are gathering dust.


Well, we're still playing with the 1st edition game from that time, simply because of all the expansions available for it, and because 2nd edition was a joke.
Third edition is a fine game, but most people who love and play Space Hulk still use the 1st edition, and it was also used as the template for the last independent computer game to be developed.
Also, a game with a limited release can hardly wager to attract more new players once it's sold out, lol.

As for gathering dusk, silly argument really. Lots of people own several 40k / WHFB armies they only ever dust of to use them once or twice per year. 


As for Dreadfleet, I'm going to wait if someone in my vicinity is going to get a copy before passing final judgement - need to play it some first.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Sworn Radical said:


> Also, a game with a limited release can hardly wager to attract more new players once it's sold out, lol.


That's because they wouldn't sell anywhere near as many copies if it wasn't a limited release.




> As for gathering dusk, silly argument really. Lots of people own several 40k / WHFB armies they only ever dust of to use them once or twice per year.


Hardly as many armies compared to Space Hulk boxes, I'd bet.




> As for Dreadfleet, I'm going to wait if someone in my vicinity is going to get a copy before passing final judgement - need to play it some first.


Good idea. I'm genuinely curious as to whether it's good or not.


----------

